# Anti torque rod



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

tried to pm the guy and it will not let me in with my AT name and pass word. i was wanting to know if one of the rods will fit my 2010 carbon matrix? from the back of the riser to the end of rod is only 4"


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Ahhhh. Bearfoot?? He's a great guy. I've done some business with him in the past.

I may just order one of these to try out.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I put one of these and a Bomar slide on my Pulse last week, it's freaking awesome. Brought my groups 4.5" right, and everything lines up down the center now. The bow also doesn't want to torque at full draw anymore. I had the Tilt Tamer but didn't like the clunky look of it, these rods are so much cleaner looking. I will say though that the TT is a great product also.


----------



## nubbb (Apr 22, 2003)

Do you make something for a Hoyt Carbon Matrix with roller guards?


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Got one on my Moxie works good


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Making one for my Moxie....but adding the Strother angled slider to get as close to the arrow as possible.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

so he is making a angled cable rod, like we had in the 80's and 90's?????


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

This looks exactly like a Darton cable rod ..


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

anybody with a protractor know what degree to bend the rods?


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Hit-em said:


> This looks exactly like a Darton cable rod ..


Yep except I believe the Darton rods are carbon. Same concept though. 
I'm thinking of owning one for my Pure.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

sinko said:


> Yep except I believe the Darton rods are carbon. Same concept though.
> I'm thinking of owning one for my Pure.


Darton also has them in steel ...in fact that's the one I have.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

How do we get a hold of him here on AT? I would like to have one made for my Session...just to play with and see if it can make a difference. Thanks


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

kc hay seed said:


> anybody with a protractor know what degree to bend the rods?


Measure the distance from your arrow to the cables @ full draw.
bend the rod so it matches that number where your cable slider stops.
If you bend a little too much , you can rotate it to get your spacing exact.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

MIKE FROM MI said:


> has anyone seen this yet just picked up one from this shop had to move my sght way back to the right took almost all the torque out of my bow.
> 
> great product good job bear foot archery.
> 
> ...



Looks interesting for sure. I may very well try one of those with the Bomar slide for my Answer. 

Sometimes the smallest of things make a world of difference. 

Skeet.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks for the great reviws guys if anyone wants to order one you can pm me here also.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

Mahly said:


> Measure the distance from your arrow to the cables @ full draw.
> bend the rod so it matches that number where your cable slider stops.
> If you bend a little too much , you can rotate it to get your spacing exact.


thanks for the information.


----------



## Sir Missalot (Nov 16, 2011)

Darton's are aluminum. And they have the patent.....Progressive Torque Reduction. PTR rod.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

I ordered one from Matt yesterday to try out.
If it works out, I will get a couple more to try on some of my other bows.


----------



## shotime (Jan 6, 2012)

how can i order one, need one for a hoyt alphaelite w/ black rod


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

shotime said:


> how can i order one, need one for a hoyt alphaelite w/ black rod[/QUOTE
> 
> you can pm me


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I really want to try this thing. My question is how have the manufacturers not figured this out on their own???


----------



## mojo man (Aug 12, 2007)

kc hay seed said:


> anybody with a protractor know what degree to bend the rods?


Maybe you should just buy one! Instead of trying nock off what the guy is trying to do here!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I ordered one for my Evo to give it a try. Anyone know if these are one size fits all or are they custom made to the individual bow?


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

[SUP][/SUP]


dhom said:


> I ordered one for my Evo to give it a try. Anyone know if these are one size fits all or are they custom made to the individual bow?


I will be ordering one Monday. Just shoot him a pm with your bow info.


----------



## Sir Missalot (Nov 16, 2011)

Whaack said:


> I really want to try this thing. My question is how have the manufacturers not figured this out on their own???


Darton did 2 years ago.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

shipping daily


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*pic*

here is that pic


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I put one on my Pulse and one on my Answer.
They are a great accessory. Easy to install. Clean lines.
It made a huge difference in the side torque on both bows.
Put my sight pins right in line with the string and tightened up my groups. No more left/right flyers.


----------



## jjl8440 (Dec 9, 2009)

subscribed for future reference


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Got one for my Pure.....smoothed out the draw, erased cam lean, and both centershot and sight are now in line with the string! For the price it's really to good to pass up if you have cam lean.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

cool, i bent my own for free.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

PAkilla86 said:


> Got one for my Pure.....smoothed out the draw, erased cam lean, and both centershot and sight are now in line with the string! For the price it's really to good to pass up if you have cam lean.


sweet


----------



## willie7018 (Mar 19, 2007)

keeping an eye on this!


----------



## Illini (Mar 4, 2003)

Bought one from Matt a couple weeks ago for my Elite. They do make a difference. Great product!


----------



## deafcon2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by PAkilla86 
Got one for my Pure.....smoothed out the draw, erased cam lean, and both centershot and sight are now in line with the string! For the price it's really to good to pass up if you have cam lean.


Same results on my Elite Judge. Very happy


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*new anodized 6061 aluminum ones are shipping*

again i want to thank everyone for your support!

Matt


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> again i want to thank everyone for your support!
> 
> Matt


Good to hear. I ordered one for my Moxie.


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

Are these rods better on some makes than others or will any bow with a cable rod benefit from one?


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

mojo man said:


> Maybe you should just buy one! Instead of trying nock off what the guy is trying to do here!


if you spent as much time takeing care of your own buisness as you do mine you would not have time for a post like this.i pm bear and it will not work on my matrix.


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

dhom said:


> I ordered one for my Evo to give it a try. Anyone know if these are one size fits all or are they custom made to the individual bow?


I just put one on today that Matt made for my Evo. I had to move my sight over as I was shooting about 4-5 inches right. Now my sight pins are in line with my string.


----------



## hawks667 (Jul 18, 2009)

DustyRx said:


> I just put one on today that Matt made for my Evo. I had to move my sight over as I was shooting about 4-5 inches right. Now my sight pins are in line with my string.


Nice, i was wondering if these would fit on an Evo....can you post a couple of pics please...


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Subscribed to this one......


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

hawks667 said:


> Nice, i was wondering if these would fit on an Evo....can you post a couple of pics please...


I will try and do that later. He had to make one that is a little different from the others to fit the PSE.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Subscribed


----------



## JoeS. (Apr 13, 2008)

Matt just installed one for me 45 min ago. 1st time in his shop. Great expierence. Nice guy. Will be doing my buisness with him from here on out.


----------



## drsm720093 (Sep 21, 2010)

Did this fix cam lean on the evos. I have a freak and am very interested.


----------



## 3Dassassin (Apr 18, 2012)

matt does awesome work and knows what he talking about when it comes to working on bows,ive heard good things about these rod's.i need to stop into bearfoot i havent been there in awhile


----------



## hawks667 (Jul 18, 2009)

DustyRx said:


> I will try and do that later. He had to make one that is a little different from the others to fit the PSE.


Thanks for that...


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you lose any vane clearance since the slide starts at an angle? Does it affect draw poundage,leangth,or speed?


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

I went into Bear Foot this morning and had him put one on my Z28, works great.

Didnt shoot a whole lot today but after the install my arrows were hitting about 1.5"-2" right at 20 yards.

Money well spent!


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

Intresting


----------



## JoeS. (Apr 13, 2008)

Matt checked and double checked vane clearance with an arrow. my blazers had plenty of room


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Pictures on a bow please.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

so how much is a rod?


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

I would like one for my PSE


----------



## JoeS. (Apr 13, 2008)

If i knew how to post pics from my phone i would. im at work now. will try and get some up when i get home tonight


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Also do you just move your sight or do you have to move your rest?


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Tagged


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I see 2 different rods in the pic. How do i know which one fits my bow? So are they aluminum?


----------



## JoeS. (Apr 13, 2008)

They are aluminum. Different lengths for different bows. Matt cuts them to spec


----------



## jwamp82 (Nov 4, 2005)

Shoot me a pm when you make start making one to replace a hoyt rollerguard!!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JoeS. (Apr 13, 2008)

Here are pics


----------



## JoeS. (Apr 13, 2008)

I tried


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Okay not to hijack this thread but I did some research and I can get a curved cable rod direct from Elite for $12.
Not aluminum and not gun blue finish.


----------



## BuckKilla (Jun 11, 2003)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Okay not to hijack this thread but I did some research and I can get a curved cable rod direct from Elite for $12.
> Not aluminum and not gun blue finish.


Do some more research


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

BuckKilla said:


> Do some more research


Why is that?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

A user on AT actually took the time to PM me the differences between the offset cable bars offered by Elite and the curved ones being offered by Bear Foot. I now understand the difference. 
To that user, it might be helpful to others looking to purchase one to post your excellent explanation. I leave that up to you.


----------



## awal767 (Jan 11, 2011)

Any reports from users shooting a Vantage Elite +? I'm curious about compatibility/geometry.


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

Have you observed any reduction in the feet per second of the arrow using the torque reduction rod? Since the cable guide block now has to move two directions I would expect some loss. From the picture the rods appear to be blunt on the ends as opposed to the factory Elite original rod which has a full radius. What is the Black coating / finish on the rod?

Please advise...thanks.



BEAR FOOT said:


> here is that pic


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> A user on AT actually took the time to PM me the differences between the offset cable bars offered by Elite and the curved ones being offered by Bear Foot. I now understand the difference.
> To that user, it might be helpful to others looking to purchase one to post your excellent explanation. I leave that up to you.


Also interested in this answer, because I was just going to buy the Elite one as well.


----------



## kawie23 (Sep 28, 2004)

Here was the explanation that I sent-

Elite's cable rod is an offset rod, which allows you to mave the cables in and out by rotating the rod. The idea behind this is to allow you two pull your cables only far enough to the side to let your fletching pass by without contact, while attempting to minimize the amount of side pressure the cables put on the cams thereby reducing cam lean. However, your cables still move straight back and forth. You will notice that the bend in the Elite rod is toward the riser which creates the offset. 

The "bent" cable rod that Bearfoot is selling has the bend at the back of the rod. The angle on the rod allows the cables to slide toward the center of the bow as the bow is drawn and they slide back. This brings the cables closer to the centerline of the bow at full draw than Elite's rod and further reduces cam lean, but as the the bow is shot and the cables move forward they are pulled out of the way allowing the fletchings to pass by without hitting the cables. Think of Bearfoot's rod as sort of a drop away for your cables. It puts them where they need to be at full draw, and then pulls them out of the way at the shot.


----------



## hunterwd (Feb 12, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JoeS. (Apr 13, 2008)

The cables slide in one direction. that do not have to go in 2 directions. the offset or bend is betwen the riser annd the cables not the cables and the string


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

The cable guide block travels in a straight line toward the riser on a bow with a straight guide rod ( Elite, PSE, etc. have offset guide rods, however the guide block still travels straight towards the riser ). The torque reduction rod causes the cable guide block to travel forward towards the riser and also in a outward direction simultaneously. Cable guide blocks take up about 6 FPS traveling on a straight rod in one direction. I would bet that causing the block to travel at an angle would cause greater loss of FPS.

I do not doubt that these torque rods are a good idea ( I plan on buying one for my Elite Answer ) I was questioning the details of their action. 



JoeS. said:


> The cables slide in one direction. that do not have to go in 2 directions. the offset or bend is between the riser annd the cables not the cables and the string


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

I just ordered a cable bar and slide for my 2010 darton....will post after installation


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Tooltech said:


> The cable guide block travels in a straight line toward the riser on a bow with a straight guide rod ( Elite, PSE, etc. have offset guide rods, however the guide block still travels straight towards the riser ). The torque reduction rod causes the cable guide block to travel forward towards the riser and also in a outward direction simultaneously. Cable guide blocks take up about 6 FPS traveling on a straight rod in one direction. I would bet that causing the block to travel at an angle would cause greater loss of FPS.
> 
> I do not doubt that these torque rods are a good idea ( I plan on buying one for my Elite Answer ) I was questioning the details of their action.


0 speed loss with Anti Torque Rod!


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

I ordered one from Matt for my older 2010 Darton 3800...will post results when i install it.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kauaiboy (Jun 23, 2012)

Is it available for the 2012 pse stinger 3g?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

pse rods are almost complete



kauaiboy said:


> Is it available for the 2012 pse stinger 3g?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sir Missalot said:


> Darton's are aluminum. And they have the patent.....Progressive Torque Reduction. PTR rod.


this is wrong


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

any research on putting one on an Alpine Concorde?


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

Ok I received my anti torque rod from barefoot. The fit was tight but follow barefooted instructions on the video he has and all went well. I put mine on my Strothers moxie it does help with cam lean and did change the point of impact two inches to the right ! So it is obviously doing what it is intended to do!


----------



## clo650 (Oct 24, 2008)

Being that everyone seems to be shooting so far to the right after installing the anti torque rod... Are you guys having to use an offset bracket on your sights to get the extra adjustment? My scope barrel is almost all the way in on the block. I don't see 2" of adjustment left & don't want to put on an offset bracket. 
Where is all the pics of the bows with these on?


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Anynamewilldo said:


> Also do you just move your sight or do you have to move your rest?


You shouldn't need to move your rest, but you should notice that your POI will be shifted to the right.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I installed one yesterday on my gt500. I'll try to get some pictures of it later


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

I have Matt's (Bearfoot Archery) bent cable rod with Bomar cable slide on my Elite GT500. Mine is the new black aluminum version. Fit and finish is OUTSTANDING! My draw cycle is smoother, there is less torque after release and my groups are tighter. I did have to move my sight to the right after installation. Now my sight pins are more in-line with my string.... another "proof-positive" of less torque.

I can honestly say my groups are tighter. Which is amazing when you consider I'm the best archer you've never read about! LOL

Here are some pics of Matt's set-up on my bow:








































*** Matt's set-up WILL be on every single one of my bows!!!!!!!!


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

I hope mine shows soon!!!


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

Ok have done some shooting and the groups have tightened up so far I'm really liking this ! Great product ! Pics of 30 yard group and the rod on my bow .


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Boone said:


> Ok have done some shooting and the groups have tightened up so far I'm really liking this ! Great product ! Pics of 30 yard group and the rod on my bow .
> View attachment 1398527
> View attachment 1398530
> View attachment 1398529


great to see you like the rod

which is now patent pending.


----------



## dparadowski (Sep 27, 2009)

Any new news for a version that will work with PSE Supra ME?


----------



## puckwert23 (Feb 12, 2010)

Got mine and installed it on my pulse and i can say this is one great product. Had to move my pin as i was shooting about 1.5" to the right. Bow seems to hold so much better now. 
Thanks Matt for making a great product.


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

mojo man said:


> Maybe you should just buy one! Instead of trying nock off what the guy is trying to do here!


Why when most of us are more than capable of bending a piece of rod.It's not like it's some big secret.This has been around for many years.


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

Put them on my judge and GT500 last night. was shocked how well it really worked. Particularly on the Judge. They look great. I didn't realize i had that much torque, but my sights are now more right and in alignment. Such a simple improvement has me wondering why all straight rod designs have not evolved to this setup.


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

I plan to order this from matt asap for my pulse.....one question though and maybe i missed this skimming through the thread. Is everyone with an elite using the stock cable slide or does one come with the rod from matt?? If its neither what cable slide do you suggest I use?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

it comes with a new cable slide. matt has an instruction video

http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn89/BEARFOOTARCHERY/?action=view&current=rodvideo1.mp4

http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn89/BEARFOOTARCHERY/?action=view&current=rodvideo.mp4


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

bucktrout said:


> it comes with a new cable slide. matt has an instruction video
> 
> http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn89/BEARFOOTARCHERY/?action=view¤t=rodvideo1.mp4
> 
> http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn89/BEARFOOTARCHERY/?action=view¤t=rodvideo.mp4


Very Cool...........Thanks for that Bucktrout!!!!!!!!


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

I got mine a d sozfar I like it. Deff takes away most of any torque on the cams and does seem to male the draw smoother. Also like mentioned before my shots were about 2" to the right so I had to move my sight. Now my pins, string, arrows all line up. Very nice product!


----------



## buckhunter8 (Jun 3, 2003)

I have one of these for an Answer with the Bomar slide that has never been installed on a bow if anyone is interested...


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

like to order one for my bowmadness xl what is the price


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

redman said:


> like to order one for my bowmadness xl what is the price


the PSE version will be 45.00 shipped its alot more work involved the biggest problem with the pse one is the string stop comes staight out of the riser and is not centered in the string so its a harder to make without hitting the stop bar if they had an offset one like elites or a mathews dead stop it would be no problem.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

any love for the Alpine bows?, specifically the 2012 Concorde with Helix cut cams?


----------



## MarkBaHoi (Jul 5, 2012)

If a bow does have this evil cam lean but it is consistent and repeatable does it matter?

I'm a newb and just trying to wrap my head around it...


----------



## clo650 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok I'm a little confused by this. I check for cam lean on my draw board at full draw. After installing this rod I had to add 2 twist to the left side buss cable. I went to shoot & was expecting to be shooting a couple inches to the right like everyone else is stating. My sight marks are the same... Are you guys installing this rod & hitting the range before you check for cam lean? What gives here?

Chris


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

clo650 said:


> Are you guys installing this rod & hitting the range before you check for cam lean? What gives here?


Install and shoot is what I am expecting. Most folks don't have a draw board to check cam lean or a press to add or subtract twists in the buss cable. I know I don't have either one.



MarkBaHoi said:


> If a bow does have this evil cam lean but it is consistent and repeatable does it matter?


Good question, my opinion no. Cam lean is overrated.


----------



## shotime (Jan 6, 2012)

put one on my alp elite works well


----------



## dparadowski (Sep 27, 2009)

My Supra Me stop has the sting right down the center of it. The string runs down the center of the grip which is where the stop extends from. Are other PSEs different? Curious to see a shot if the PSE version even if it isn't finished yet.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

dparadowski said:


> My Supra Me stop has the sting right down the center of it. The string runs down the center of the grip which is where the stop extends from. Are other PSEs different? Curious to see a shot if the PSE version even if it isn't finished yet.


i will post a pic today


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


> i will post a pic today


ok here is the rod waiting for anodizing.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


> ok here is the rod waiting for anodizing.


this will be the pse rod and it also will be cut to fit


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt for the guys that wanted to see the pse version it was tested on the evo, dominator 3d and supra today wow what a difference


----------



## dparadowski (Sep 27, 2009)

When will they be ready? Just curious do you just install and go, or put it on a draw board and set for no lean at full draw and then re-sight-in if needed?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

its plug and play level the rod so the slide doesn't have to travel up or down only back and forth and its an 1" difference today in the shop at 20 yards so imagine it at 50 yards.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*here is a couple pis on a supra*

hope to have these ready soon


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say Matt just keep us posted on the PSE rods they look great.


----------



## hawks667 (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice, when you're ready with ones for the Evo, let me know....Might even stick one on my x Force 6HF...if it fits...:wink:


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

jwamp82 said:


> Shoot me a pm when you make start making one to replace a hoyt rollerguard!!


Bent rods and the Tilt Tamer will fit a Hoyt rollerguard bow BUT you have to make a riser insert with a hole in the end to replace the roller arm. One AT member did it and posted pics. He made it out of a scrap piece of aluminum. The Tilt Tamer guy was working on one for a "Hoyt kit".


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

mojo man said:


> Maybe you should just buy one! Instead of trying nock off what the guy is trying to do here!


Then I guess he is ripping me off I have been doing it for 15 years. Some bows it makes a world if difference others no difference


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

Has anyone tried the HYPER-GLIDE Slide on these rods?

http://www.sausa.com/product.php?product_pk1=32

How are the Bomar slides?? I am asking because I need to replace the Darton slide on my 3800 with the PTR, which is similar to this rod.


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

Paid for one on July 15th ........... How long does shipping usually take?


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

sjb3 said:


> Paid for one on July 15th ........... How long does shipping usually take?


Ive seen some guys saying a few weeks. Probably ships them out in one big batch each week, then uses snail mail to keep cost down. I paid for mine on the 16th so ours should be coming in the next week....I hope


----------



## clo650 (Oct 24, 2008)

I sent payment for one on Friday July 6th & received it the next week. He was making envelopes at the time though too so I didn't have to wait long for mine. 
I sent him a pm on the 20th with questions & possibly to purchase another but he has yet to reply. 
Try to send him a messsage & see when he is shipping the next batch. Maybe he'll get back to you?


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

You should expect to see it in the next 3 or 4 days.I think mine took 2 weeks to arrive. Speaking of which however, the guys that have the rod and slide in a Strother Wrath, have you noticed that your cables touch at rest and does it make a differance.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Is the rods ready for the PSE yet.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks guys. I sent a pm and e mail but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## INDBowhunter (Aug 22, 2005)

Waiting on mine as well. Said it was on its way on 7-19-2012. Tried to PM him since, haven't heard a response. I did however mess up the address I PM'ed him but was correct on the note I put in with the Money Order, so mine could take even longer depending which address he used. I leave in just over a month for Oregon Roosevelt Elk and would like to have some time to mess with this rod on my GT500.


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

How much and where can I get one? tried both websites.....no luck


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Tooltech said:


> The cable guide block travels in a straight line toward the riser on a bow with a straight guide rod ( Elite, PSE, etc. have offset guide rods, however the guide block still travels straight towards the riser ). The torque reduction rod causes the cable guide block to travel forward towards the riser and also in a outward direction simultaneously. Cable guide blocks take up about 6 FPS traveling on a straight rod in one direction. *I would bet that causing the block to travel at an angle would cause greater loss of FPS.*
> I do not doubt that these torque rods are a good idea ( I plan on buying one for my Elite Answer ) I was questioning the details of their action.


Maybe you should be thinking of friction instead of directions...

Neither is the preferred route for cables in relationship to torque, but we have to live with it since we can't have the cables on cable guard rod bows following their neutral path. A "straight" rod runs the cables straight towards the riser, but at the same time, the riser is twisting on the shot cycle...not such a straight path anymore for those cables. At least this solution minimizes the cable deflection when it's needed most, keeps that riser a little straighter through the shot cycle, and decreases the side load on the cable slide.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

was out of town for a few days working with Strother shipped a bunch today. dont know who fell where but we are cought up to July 22 now pse rods should be back next week


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

PMT sent on one for Hoyt Alpha Burner. Thanks.


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

Mines on its way. Thanks....


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

My grandsons and I were in Michigan a few day's ago; so I had one installed on my Constitution.The anti torque rod works! I purchased a extra one for an identical indoor rig that I am building. Matt was'nt in at the time but, they are a top notch group of folks. I will be visiting them whenever I return....keep up the good work Bearfoot!


----------



## autoguns (Apr 27, 2010)

TTT And tagged for later


----------



## cclingma (Feb 22, 2007)

This really has my interest. Wouldn't you expect to re-tune Centershot after installing one of these rods on a binary non overdrive cam bow? That's what I'm dreaming of, getting the rest back to center of grip.


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

cclingma said:


> This really has my interest. Wouldn't you expect to re-tune Centershot after installing one of these rods on a binary non overdrive cam bow? That's what I'm dreaming of, getting the rest back to center of grip.


I believe that is the idea. I think a lot of people have to adjust windage or rest quite a bit back towards center after installing it. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

center shot should not change but you will have to move your pins inline with your arrow and string with this rod!!!!!

which is what happes when you remove the riser torque.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

moecarama said:


> My grandsons and I were in Michigan a few day's ago; so I had one installed on my Constitution.The anti torque rod works! I purchased a extra one for an identical indoor rig that I am building. Matt was'nt in at the time but, they are a top notch group of folks. I will be visiting them whenever I return....keep up the good work Bearfoot!


thanks so much i wish i could have been there to meet you.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Anybody install one of these on an AM32? What's your thoughts for these bows


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

paheadhunter said:


> Anybody install one of these on an AM32? What's your thoughts for these bows


i have and they work great there are some guys that have put them on on here.


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

BEAR FOOT said:


> thanks so much i wish i could have been there to meet you.


I will be back in two weeks!:wink:


----------



## boomersooner23 (Mar 17, 2008)

I would like to see the finished Rod on an EVO. And here the results after shooting.


----------



## bus33 (Aug 6, 2006)

Just received mine for my Pure. Shipping was quick! Looks well made as it sits. I will let you know after install and shooting.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bus33 said:


> Just received mine for my Pure. Shipping was quick! Looks well made as it sits. I will let you know after install and shooting.


did ya get it on.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

boomersooner23 said:


> I would like to see the finished Rod on an EVO. And here the results after shooting.


I can honestly not say my groups are any better as my Evo was shooting great to begin with. What I can tell you is my pin had to be moved over which is now almost inline with my arrow. I can also tell you the rod in the pic was one of the original ones made for the Evo and when Bear Foot saw the pics sent me a pm asking for my mailing info so he could send me one of the new anodized ones. That is top notch customer service. Even though I did not notice any tightening of my groups does not mean that there has not been an improvement in efficiency. For the cost of these I think it is worth a try for you.


----------



## bus33 (Aug 6, 2006)

BEAR FOOT said:


> did ya get it on.


I did and it really does the trick. I had moderate lean on the top cam and that is pretty much gone. Also like everyone else says, it does move your POI too. So far so good Bear Foot! 

Thanks


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

PM Sent to bearfoot


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

iammarty said:


> PM Sent to bearfoot


reply sent


----------



## shotime (Jan 6, 2012)

really like it on my alphaelite


----------



## mark2008 (Aug 13, 2009)

will it work on a mathew Z7 extream. dont see how .


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

mark2008 said:


> will it work on a mathew Z7 extream. dont see how .


no those are reverse roller guard


----------



## apache pilot (Jul 14, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

apache pilot said:


> pm sent


reply sent


----------



## Smoman (Jul 27, 2010)

Just PPed you an order....thanks for the talk today. Looking forward to sighting in with this rod and my new MBG Ascent !!!

smoman


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Good simple idea.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> Good simple idea.


thanks


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Smoman said:


> Just PPed you an order....thanks for the talk today. Looking forward to sighting in with this rod and my new MBG Ascent !!!
> 
> smoman


did ya get it?


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Do you make one for the new 2012 newbreed archery eclipse? If so how much are they sir?

Thanks


----------



## Dooger (Jan 9, 2005)

Sorry to bring this back up, but how much are the bent rods on average?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Dooger said:


> Sorry to bring this back up, but how much are the bent rods on average?


the standard is 35.00 and the PSE version is 45.00 and our paypal is 

[email protected]


----------



## morgano (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi ,send you $70 paypal : [email protected] for 2 anti torque rods, for Elite E500.

OK ?


----------



## Duts87ss (Sep 1, 2010)

I just sent a Paypal payment for a Strother SX-1 rod.


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

dhom said:


> I can honestly not say my groups are any better as my Evo was shooting great to begin with. What I can tell you is my pin had to be moved over which is now almost inline with my arrow. I can also tell you the rod in the pic was one of the original ones made for the Evo and when Bear Foot saw the pics sent me a pm asking for my mailing info so he could send me one of the new anodized ones. That is top notch customer service. Even though I did not notice any tightening of my groups does not mean that there has not been an improvement in efficiency. For the cost of these I think it is worth a try for you.


man look at that cable. is that the only cable slide that will work. kind of mean on the cable


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

team-A&S said:


> man look at that cable. is that the only cable slide that will work. kind of mean on the cable


Nothing wrong there, what you see is wax.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

dhom said:


> Nothing wrong there, what you see is wax.


yes wax the bomar slide that is included with our rod is very cable friendly thats why we chose to use that one.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


> yes wax the bomar slide that is included with our rod is very cable friendly thats why we chose to use that one.


plus it keeps the cables seperated


----------



## vettelt11992 (Dec 19, 2008)

these available for an Athens accomplice 34?


----------



## Wondermutt (Aug 15, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

would you be able to change out a HeliM`s ,, if it would mount in the same whole as original,,,get rid of the roller guard,,


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

will not fit the Helim there rod is way smaller.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

vettelt11992 said:


> these available for an Athens accomplice 34?


yes have sent out several for the Athens.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Would not mind trying one on my Hoyt.


----------



## kane01 (May 6, 2012)

I really like the looks of these and it seems like a good idea. Back in the day when bows came with the dog leg rods that you could adjust I would always set mine up so my vains just cleared. It seemed to smooth out the draw. The bent rod seems like a better idea to me, and my small brain. My question is...if it really is better why wouldn't all the bows come from the factory with something along the same lines??? I feel like I must be missing something.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

we are working to license out to several so they will come factory


----------



## russch (Jun 15, 2002)

On a Hoyt AlphaElite when shooting 4" feathers how will the feathers clear the cables on the draw. Now need to use a smaller cable slide to get clearance with standard straight rod?


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

tag


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Victory357 said:


> tag


what does this mean


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

russch said:


> On a Hoyt AlphaElite when shooting 4" feathers how will the feathers clear the cables on the draw. Now need to use a smaller cable slide to get clearance with standard straight rod?


i have several shooters shooting them on hoyts with feathers no problem


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

BEAR FOOT said:


> what does this mean


Think he was just posting something so he could find it later.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

kravguy said:


> Think he was just posting something so he could find it later.


oh gotcha


----------



## a/c guy (Nov 1, 2005)

kravguy said:


> Think he was just posting something so he could find it later.


Alot of people don't know you can subscribe to a thread without having to post in the thread.


----------



## waschnurr (Feb 26, 2009)

sent pm and put $70 in your paypal acct on Dec 15 for 2 rods for Athens accomplice bows.Just making sure you got the order.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## Wondermutt (Aug 15, 2012)

If anyone wants one of these for a Martin Cougar, let me know and its yours. You pay the shipping. I can not get the rod I got to work without the string hitting it. I PM'ed with some support info, but never heard back. So, to me it is now just a bent rod with no useful purpose.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Wondermutt said:


> If anyone wants one of these for a Martin Cougar, let me know and its yours. You pay the shipping. I can not get the rod I got to work without the string hitting it. I PM'ed with some support info, but never heard back. So, to me it is now just a bent rod with no useful purpose.


i never got a pm about support but i would like to help you if you want you can call me at 810-630-8050


----------



## ULTRAlite (Aug 2, 2011)

Haven't heard of anyone mentioning Bowtechs... Assassins?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ULTRAlite said:


> Haven't heard of anyone mentioning Bowtechs... Assassins?


have put several on Assassin's


----------



## Bowdant (Nov 9, 2011)

Got mine 2 days ago with the bomar slide and it came with a little rubber string suppresser so I switched it with my original rubber and cables dont rub on it at all. I never thought the sideways tourk was a big deal till I felt that same bow with the anti tourk rod. My judge feels and shots so much better thanks Bearfoot. Dan


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

I just tried one that I found in the classifieds. Breathn suggested that I get one for a custom PSE that I'm going to have him build. That bow's factory rod will not work for the build, so I purchased an uncut PSE Bent Rod with Bomar slide from the classifieds. I decided to try it out on my X-Force HF6, since I'm still awaiting parts for my custom bow. I've been experiencing some center shot and sight pin alignment issues. I did the "walk back" method and had it shooting really well for hunting season, but the pin alignment has aggravated me to no end. So I cut the rod to length, as it was not a custom cut rod. I did use the factory PSE slide to compare apples to apples. Here's the result; my rest was able to be moved back to the left at the center shot mark. My pins are now sitting just left of center, but still over the arrow. I will soon be ordering a replacement for my custom build. I've got several folks waiting to hear my results...in closing, this thing works.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Jester1023 said:


> I just tried one that I found in the classifieds. Breathn suggested that I get one for a custom PSE that I'm going to have him build. That bow's factory rod will not work for the build, so I purchased an uncut PSE Bent Rod with Bomar slide from the classifieds. I decided to try it out on my X-Force HF6, since I'm still awaiting parts for my custom bow. I've been experiencing some center shot and sight pin alignment issues. I did the "walk back" method and had it shooting really well for hunting season, but the pin alignment has aggravated me to no end. So I cut the rod to length, as it was not a custom cut rod. I did use the factory PSE slide to compare apples to apples. Here's the result; my rest was able to be moved back to the left at the center shot mark. My pins are now sitting just left of center, but still over the arrow. I will soon be ordering a replacement for my custom build. I've got several folks waiting to hear my results...in closing, this thing works.


thanks for the review


----------



## MonsterT85 (Nov 1, 2012)

I just ordered one to try out I will see how it goes!


----------



## Bowdant (Nov 9, 2011)

Forgot to include this in my previous post. Before installing the anti tourk rod my sight was almost maxed out to the left and then I installed the new rod and my pins are almost dead center over my arrow. If I get a bow again with a straight rod on it again you can bet I will be putting a anti tourk rod from bear foot archery on it as soon as I can.


----------



## Willbas (Dec 6, 2012)

Any tip's on getting the old guide rod out of my Mathews Triumph?


----------



## obsession76 (Feb 27, 2013)

check out obsession bows they have bent rods on them when u buy them...


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Willbas said:


> Any tip's on getting the old guide rod out of my Mathews Triumph?


Mathews does glue them in, being that your replaceing it just use plyers to break it free and pull it out if your carefull you wont ruin the carbon rod just did one yesterday no problem.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

obsession76 said:


> check out obsession bows they have bent rods on them when u buy them...


for now


----------



## Willbas (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks I might run a hair dryer over it to loosen the glue first.


BEAR FOOT said:


> Mathews does glue them in, being that your replaceing it just use plyers to break it free and pull it out if your carefull you wont ruin the carbon rod just did one yesterday no problem.


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

This seems to me like as the cable guide slides forward on that angle, it would create a force driving the rod to the left, torquing the rear of the bow to the left. Is that the reason everyone says they shoot left after installing one? Or am I totally wrong on this. I have a Guardian, and the slide only moves an inch or less. Looks like it would have to have a pretty steep angle on to make the cables move very far sideways. Just my observations.


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

07commander said:


> This seems to me like as the cable guide slides forward on that angle, it would create a force driving the rod to the left, torquing the rear of the bow to the left. Is that the reason everyone says they shoot left after installing one? Or am I totally wrong on this. I have a Guardian, and the slide only moves an inch or less. Looks like it would have to have a pretty steep angle on to make the cables move very far sideways. Just my observations.


Nope most RH bows have the sight left of the string and after this install the sight will sit nearly inline with the string. This does the same thing that bowtech flx does and the flex slide on the prime. It takes away riser torque so the sight and string will be nearly inline.


----------



## pacsport (Nov 1, 2012)

Pm sent / payment sent

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

Pm sent / money sent over a week ago still no reply....


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

got a hold of them today; they were at the indoor nationals in Louisville Ky,,, rods should ship soon.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Sent pm and received no reply. Will this work on a Athens Exceed?


----------



## a/c guy (Nov 1, 2005)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Sent pm and received no reply. Will this work on a Athens Exceed?


Yes it will. Works great on mine.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Sent pm and received no reply. Will this work on a Athens Exceed?


no problem


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Sent pm and received no reply. Will this work on a Athens Exceed?


did you get my answer?


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes and I ordered and paid 3/20/13 and haven't heard a thing yet. Can you confirm order and ship date?


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Whaack said:


> I really want to try this thing. My question is how have the manufacturers not figured this out on their own???


they can't use up all the tricks at once, can't sell you a new bow next year by doing that.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Yes and I ordered and paid 3/20/13 and haven't heard a thing yet. Can you confirm order and ship date?


ships in the am


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

on the way


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

russch said:


> On a Hoyt AlphaElite when shooting 4" feathers how will the feathers clear the cables on the draw. Now need to use a smaller cable slide to get clearance with standard straight rod?


a 4" feather will slightly catch on the draw but we have not had any issues with that have several indoor guys shooting feathers with ATR


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

anyone else


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


> anyone else


ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

what vanes is everyone shooting.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bear foot said:


> what vanes is everyone shooting.


ttt


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

pm sent....:thumbs_up


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

svbbubba said:


> pm sent....:thumbs_up


replyed


----------



## dukeofwails (Jan 10, 2011)

i'd love to see some more results on an Evo. My rest is over to the right about 1/8". I want to get better center-shot.


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

I doubt it will do anything to correct center shot. It will move your pins in line with the string though. The only way you could tweak center shot to the left would be to shim the cam over toward the string side.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

reaper159 said:


> I doubt it will do anything to correct center shot. It will move your pins in line with the string though. The only way you could tweak center shot to the left would be to shim the cam over toward the string side.


this is correct but i have seen it give you a wider center shot adjustment with still getting a bullet hole


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


> this is correct but i have seen it give you a wider center shot adjustment with still getting a bullet hole


anyone else


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

BEAR FOOT said:


> what vanes is everyone shooting.


Blazer X2, Blazer Mini, VaneTec HP 2.0. 
I also shot full size Blazers without problem. I had to shoot with cock vane at 1 o'clock though.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Anybody have pic of one installed on a 2012-2013 Strother?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Installed one on my strother rush xt....works flawlessly!


----------



## field (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi
10 mm to install the "rod" on my "Pearson" Advantage.
Great, thank you Matt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

field said:


> Hi
> 10 mm to install the "rod" on my "Pearson" Advantage.
> Great, thank you Matt
> View attachment 1650418


anytime


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

huckfinn38 said:


> Installed one on my strother rush xt....works flawlessly!


so much more cable friendly


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

BEAR FOOT said:


> so much more cable friendly


Yep cable fray has stopped


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

good to hear


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IBEX 2 (Jul 22, 2011)

I got them on both of My Athens!!Exeed and Ibex.Awsome!!Thanks Matt.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## xforce pse (Mar 9, 2011)

Will it work on a 2011 PSE Dominator Pro ?, I thought I heard one guy same it kept hitting the stop on the Dominator and couldnt fix the problem ?


----------



## wy_will (Mar 14, 2013)

I have one on my Elite Answer.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

xforce pse said:


> Will it work on a 2011 PSE Dominator Pro ?, I thought I heard one guy same it kept hitting the stop on the Dominator and couldnt fix the problem ?


it will work just fine if its set up right it wont hit.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Dooger (Jan 9, 2005)

Ordered mine yesterday for an Answer!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

on the way


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ishi924 (Feb 2, 2010)

finally got one, it works. thanks bear foot


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks for the order


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

yyy


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone try this for a 2010 Alphaburner?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

lots have and love it


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sclampa (Sep 18, 2005)

Anyone try this on an Athens Accomplice?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Anyway you could make a mount for yours to fit a Spider 34 like tilt tamer did? Please if so PM me I would pay allot more for one that will fit a Sider 34'' roller mount..


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

we have sent out lots for athens.

as for hoyt roller conversion we are working on it.


----------



## Tanner B (Jan 15, 2009)

anyone have a pic of one on an Alphaburner ?? thanks, Brad


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

i know its alot of pages but i beleive there are some alpha pics in here


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

Can I get one for a 2012 Supra?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bow Me said:


> Can I get one for a 2012 Supra?


yes you can they are 45.00


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

BEAR FOOT said:


> yes you can they are 45.00


PM sent.


----------



## HuntingNONstop (Nov 21, 2012)

Can I get one for a Diamond Razor Edge? How much?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## celtpaddy (May 16, 2011)

How about one for Athens Recluse with the dreaded TRCS system? Please say yes!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

i dont have anything for that. Let me make some calls


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TeamBowtechIowa (Apr 21, 2011)

Do you have them for a Strother Rush XT?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

yes we do


----------



## 011brute (Dec 15, 2010)

Just wanted to drop a thank you again. I put one on my 2011 vendetta xs and I can't be happier with it! Also shipping was crazy fast and any pm questions I had we're answerd 100% and fast. Thanks again for great service and a amazing product!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the support and great comments


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cranking83 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sent you a pm


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

cranking83 said:


> Sent you a pm


returned


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Older Archer (Sep 17, 2012)

I have spent a ton of money over the years on archery gadgets,but this was probably the best $45 bucks I've ever spent on a bow.
The sight pin is almost dead center of the arrow now. Great product and great customer service.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks for the kind words


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Do you make one that will work on a New Breed Genetix?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

yes we do


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

BEAR FOOT said:


> yes we do


Cool I'll pm you soon,thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reiningfish (Feb 22, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

pms replied


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Pm sent for an Elite Answer rod.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks for the order


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## Flyboy21 (Jun 15, 2012)

Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

returned


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## Flyboy21 (Jun 15, 2012)

PayPal sent. Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks for the order


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

just an update everything will be cought up and shipped by fri. we were on vacation for about 5 days so please bare with us


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## X finder (Mar 20, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

bump

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tdoutdoors (Oct 2, 2009)

I am interested in getting one of your rods for a 2011 Bowtech Assassin. I tried to click on your website but it wouldn't come up. Also tried to send a PM but your box is full. How do I go about getting one?


----------



## bighunter69 (Sep 10, 2012)

Have the dampeners come in for the 2 rods i ordered and did not receive them with ?


----------



## dk-1 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm also interested in a setup for a Bowtech Assassin...


----------



## BowTechBoy333 (Mar 19, 2013)

I tried sending a message but I don't think it worked. Interested in a rod for a bowtech 2011 assassin. 
Thanks


----------



## Buck'NRut (Mar 27, 2008)

Do you have a rod for a Hoyt Vulcan? How soon are you shipping?

Thanks,
-Eric


----------



## 628 (Jan 12, 2011)

BEARFOOT still around even? ...I sent him a PM over on the Elite forum and he never responded.


----------



## WaltherP99 (Jul 14, 2012)

Website it down also....???


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

i am here just swamped im trying to keep up with everything it will al be smoother soon!!

new web site almost done


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

next day shipping


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Jufrio (Sep 18, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks for all the orders guys


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## nvrgvup444 (Aug 13, 2012)

Another PM sent


----------



## Thunderhead100 (Sep 13, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

look what i found


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

They work great


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mahly said:


> Measure the distance from your arrow to the cables @ full draw.
> bend the rod so it matches that number where your cable slider stops.
> If you bend a little too much , you can rotate it to get your spacing exact.


correct. I made my own out of an aluminum rod from Home depot works great.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## donjuan (Dec 19, 2009)

How much for one for a Hoyt AE in stainless?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

We don't do stainless any more but do have polished aluminium price is same 40.00 shipped


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Is there a kit for a 2013 Martin Nemesis with the roller guard?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

sorry no theres not one


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

*anti torque rod*

Put one on my Moxie a while back and it worked out excellent !! and 40 yard group after installed !


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a very nice group great shooting


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

just sent a payment for my alphaburner. 

has anyone chrono'd any speed gains?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Already shipped


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## keyz (Jul 16, 2013)

Owesome.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Working on a video


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Atr


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hage0301 (Sep 9, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I ordered the standard bent rod from your site for an Athens Testament. About how long will it take for the time of order to bring shipped?


----------



## Joe Ryan (Jun 8, 2014)

Now if I can figure a way to get my hand and arm directly behind the riser....


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

you should have it by now


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## N8rfastback (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone have one of these on a gt500 along with the saunders hyperglide?


----------



## N8rfastback (Mar 3, 2014)

I put one on yesterday on my GT500 and it works great!


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

N8rfastback said:


> I put one on yesterday on my GT500 and it works great!


I have an 09 GT, how much does it cost


----------



## N8rfastback (Mar 3, 2014)

I think they are $40 now. I had to tear the stock carbon rod all to bits but I got it out and got the new one in, and it works fantastic


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Anybody tried one on a energy 32 if so did it help any


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## bcbowman (Feb 13, 2007)

Will this work on apa mamba m6


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

No thats a roller guard bow i believe.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

T5t


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I put these on both of my Hoyts and love it. Much less cable-induced torque with sufficient vane clearance (if shooting big feathers on larger arrows for indoors, may need to use a left helical if a right-handed shooter). Great product!!


----------

